# setting up a veg room????



## pookie81 (May 24, 2013)

Hey what's up y'all I'm buying a three bedroom House to use as my grow area one room for me to sleep in, one room for vegetation, and one for budding/flowering but since I'minexperienced and New to this i still have some small questions first is i completely understand how to set up my budding room but how should i set up veg. Room??:icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2013)

That is a whole lot of space to bgrowing in, especially if you are a new grower.  How much money are you budgeting for this?

Veg rooms are set up basically the same as flowering rooms.  About the only difference would be the amount and spectrum of light you use and that you keep the lights on 24/7.


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2013)

Check locations for easiest access of electric, water, and ventilation sources. (carry buckets of water and running extension cords are dangerous and just plan sucks)

My veg area is smaller then my flower area.

Figure out the dimensions do some research and come back with what you need help with. :48:


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2013)

My veg area is a closet in a bedroom with a t5... love it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2013)

Closets are great!  Both of my spaces are closets.  I veg in a closet that is approx 2 x 4 and use T5s also.  I flower in a 3 x 6.5 closet with either a 1000W or 2 600W.  I ran a dedicated 20 amp circuit to the flowering room and them installed outlets around the parameter.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 24, 2013)

I use a Shed...

:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 24, 2013)

I haul buckets of water and use dangerous extension cords 

jk :laugh:


hah one extra bedroom to bloom, one closet for veggin :aok:


----------



## pookie81 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the advice and as for my budget i live in a cheap place buying a house is the same as buying a appt so no problem there. And even tho a whole room maybe for veg. i might split half of the room for curing and harvesting


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2013)

I guess my question was whether you have $5000-8000 for this?


----------



## pookie81 (May 26, 2013)

Properly close to 6000


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 26, 2013)

Build it and they will grow...


:48:


----------



## DrFever (May 26, 2013)

2 rooms  probably with 15 amp service in them    so cords will have to be used or get  rooms to 20- 30 amp service  
 2 average rooms    2000 watts per  for a total of 4000 watts   = 800.00 bucks lights and bat wings , cheap bulbs  included  ( Magnetic )
 2  exhaust fans   =  800.00
 scrubber =              400.00 for flower room 
fans  Home depot, Rona Cheap  2 per room  stand up type   =160
mylar  1 large roll and one half roll     =160  should do both room with extra 

misc  ducting pots soils or what ever your doing   1000.00  probably less 

 exhaust fans pulling fresh air in  and exhausting outside or out of room  you figure that out i did allot of rooms   76 plants  2 k grows  and did pretty good   5 - 6 pound harvests  SOG STYLE


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 26, 2013)

Would you line the walls with a moisture barrier and use the whole rooms as flowering rooms with open flooring? Or would he be better to block off "cubicles" or use tents. I know tents would be more money but I like being able to control more, smaller spaces in case of crop problems rather than one large space. 

One thing about having pounds of bud being harvested at once, either you have to hire people to do the trimming and processing or you will be working your butt off in a marathon harvesting session; or you have to space out your plants so that you are harvesting continually in a perpetual harvest.

Using one room for cloning, vegging, and work and processing is a good idea as you can overlap the lighting, but make sure you have considerable room for several people to work around a table.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 26, 2013)

what size are the rooms? in a 3 bedroom house there are sually 2 rooms relativley the same size, and then the master bedroom. even in a cheaper home, the 2 smaller bedrooms will most likely be over 100sq/ft each.

6k as a budget might come up short trying to fully equip 200sq ft with lighting, exhaust, etc.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2013)

I don't see you covering an average bedroom with 2 1000W HPS, either.  Depending on the size of the room, I would be for putting in at least 3-4 in the flowering room.  Your veg space can be significantly smaller than your flowering space.


----------

